# boice crane 10" TS



## cajtar (Jan 13, 2010)

Hi guys, first post and a new sawdust maker so go easy on me! Not sure if I'm in the right place but my father-in-law bought me a Boice Crane cabinet style table saw from an old equipment auction. It was not working at the time but it appears all parts were there except motor, belts and blade guard. It needed some work and I'd love to have a nice solid saw so I'm undertaking the renovation. I'd love to hear from anyone else with experience with these TS. Know anyone who's done this before?


----------



## cajtar (Jan 13, 2010)

*what I'm doing to the BC TS*

Here's what I'm doing and what I've learned so far:
-will get a 2hp or 3hp 220V single phase motor. Motor that fits is a NEMA 56 frame. Is 2hp enough for a 10" saw or should I go for 3hp?

-blade arbor is 3/4" and you can't find 10" blades with 3/4" arbor so I'm machining it down to an industry standard 5/8" arbor.

-blade clamp washers are sized for 3/4" arbor so I'm machining and pressing in brass bushings so they'll fit on new 5/8" shaft

-blade shaft bearings were toast. Believe it or not these are metric bearings. Tough to find one w/ a snap ring groove on the outer race. SKF makes them so I'll try allied industrial (local SKF distributor)...

-blade arbor has a triple groove sheave. From sheave measurements, it appears belt type is a 3VX. Blade sheave is 2.5" OD. Found a 3groove 3V tapered bushing sheave at Grainger that should fit on the motor shaft. I'm still not totally sure of the groove spacing and if it matches up... 3 belts seems like overkill but may as well use the machine as designed...

-trunion appears in decent shape. I'm a little concerned about slop in the slides. The blade vertical slides are adjustable so should be able to compensate but the blade tilt slide is an arc segment and not adjustable. All loads go thru this one. Hope the tilt lock is strong enough to keep things in place or I have a lot of very complex machining to do...

-there are no adjustments for the trunion to align w/ mitre slots. Found 2 0.001" shims on disassembly so assuming that's the only way to adjust. schucks!

-fence is kinda lame, its no beismeyer.

whadda ya think? is this work worth it?

nuf blabbing for tonight. Hope someone has advice for me...


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

Good luck with your project. Here's a site that may be a resource for you: http://www.owwm.com/mfgIndex/detail.aspx?id=111&tab=4

I noticed that on guy on this site ( http://www.owwm.com/photoindex/detail.aspx?id=5254 ) is restoring a saw that may be like yours. He has turned the arbor down to 5/8" like you are planning to do.

A 2 hp motor would be sufficient but I'd opt for 3 if it wasn't too cost prohibitive. Many contractor saws have 1 1/2 hp motors and are considered to be somewhat underpowered.

Keep us up to date with your project. Pictures would be great!

Bill


----------



## cajtar (Jan 13, 2010)

*Thx Bill!*

Thanks Bill,

Rob Stoke's saw is exactly the same as mine! I sent him an email hope that he'll respond. In the meantime I'll upload some pics so you can see better what I'm up against.

Cheers-


----------



## Richins (Jan 5, 2010)

That will be a cool saw. I have a 3 horse shaper by them. Its in to have the bearings replaced and as with all old equipment there is some issues with finding the new ones. I love it and hope it returns soon.


----------



## cajtar (Jan 13, 2010)

*motor type - ODP or TEFC?*

Hi guys, question for you...

I'm researching electric motors for use in my Boice-Crane Table Saw. Looking at 2hp or 3hp motors. I'm wondering if I should stick to my guns and get a TEFC (totally enclosed fan cooled) motor or if it would be OK to accept an ODP (open drip proof) design.

My concern with ODP is the motor getting clogged with sawdust or with the sawdust igniting. Sawdust typically ignites around 170degC and ClassF windings are good to ~200degC.

And the issue with TEFC is keeping a 3hp motor cool (hence difficulty in finding a 3hp w/ TEFC).

So, I'm putting out a question/survey. For all those with cabinet or contractor TS, what type of motor (hp & open or enclosed) is commonly used or would you recommend?

TIA!


----------

